# Kimar .209 Blank Pistol



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Anybody know anything about them? Was wondering if quality was any indication of price?


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

They are good for a prop in a play!!! :wink: 

Junk! The cylinders do not index well, after the first shot, due to the metal swelling. I bought one and it didn't perform well so I took it back to the gun shop it came from and they couldn't get it to work either :roll: So we took a brand new one out of the box and it started acting up within 5 or six shots. I was going to resort to a cap gun!

I was lucky enough to find a NEF .22 blank pistol, which is awesome. I have heard some chatter regarding the new pistol that Dogs Afield is selling. I was diligent watching some auctions on e-bay and other gun auctions, and it payed off.

You get what you pay for in blank pistols.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

> The cylinders do not index well


That pretty well sums it up.


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Jesse Higgins said:


> > The cylinders do not index well
> 
> 
> That pretty well sums it up.



Yep Junk


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I am on my second Kimar pistol. It shoots fine but plate over firing pin broke. It took it back and the sporting goods store gave me a new one. I like that the cylinder doesn't spin like champion. 

I had no luck contacting H&R who distibutes the Kimar. I feel if they improve this plate it will be nice training pistol.

I have 2 NEF's .32 cal being converted to 209. These will not leave my hands. I will let other people use my Champion or Kimar pistol. If someone is going to lose the cylinder or pin on NEF's its going to be me. 8)


----------

